# C2D E8400 or Phenom X4???



## george101 (Aug 1, 2008)

i have a budget of 20k for proc, mobo, ram and grfx crd... i think i wil go for xfx8600gt for grfx card and 2gb ram... i am confused as to go for amd or intel... guys plz help me in this matter.......


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2008)

don't even think of XFX 8600GT. it's electric stove.

C2D 8400+Abit IP35-e+DDR2 800 + 9500GT/hd3850


----------



## george101 (Aug 1, 2008)

is 9500gt better than 8600gt in terms of performance... and the new 8600gt is not electric stove... one of my frnds hav it and its overclocked at some 700Mhz and the temp doesnt go above 75C even when playing crysis..... 

wat abt amd??? is X4 9550 better than E8400????

for mobo shud i go for MSI P7N SLI Platinum/P7N Zilent or P35 Platinum Combo or P45 Neo??? wat r options wen it comes to Asus? guys am very confused.. plz reply fast...


----------



## tkin (Aug 21, 2008)

george101 said:


> is 9500gt better than 8600gt in terms of performance... and the new 8600gt is not electric stove... one of my frnds hav it and its overclocked at some 700Mhz and the temp doesnt go above 75C even when playing crysis.....
> 
> wat abt amd??? is X4 9550 better than E8400????
> 
> for mobo shud i go for MSI P7N SLI Platinum/P7N Zilent or P35 Platinum Combo or P45 Neo??? wat r options wen it comes to Asus? guys am very confused.. plz reply fast...


There are different revisions of the XFX 8600GT.Some are actually hotter than the rest due to faulty cooling solution.


----------



## acewin (Aug 23, 2008)

with 20K budget do not even think of 8600GT.
And first realize you wanna go hardcore gaming stuff or good movie watching and casual gaming, or heavy works like 3D animation etc etc.

After this decide can you sustain any plus or minus in your budget(especially any plus I mean increment of budget by 1-2K)

Zot down what you really wanna do and then buy hardware, you are now in a position where you go huge amount of options available


----------



## toofan (Aug 23, 2008)

go for
 E8400
and save some money+ add some money and buy Hd 4850 if looking for good gaming else 9600gt.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2008)

george101 said:


> is 9500gt better than 8600gt in terms of performance... and the new 8600gt is not electric stove... one of my frnds hav it and its overclocked at some 700Mhz and the temp doesnt go above 75C even when playing crysis.....
> 
> wat abt amd??? is X4 9550 better than E8400????
> 
> for mobo shud i go for MSI P7N SLI Platinum/P7N Zilent or P35 Platinum Combo or P45 Neo??? wat r options wen it comes to Asus? guys am very confused.. plz reply fast...



1) E8400 for 7.5k 
2) Abit IP35-E for 5k.
3) Kingston DDR2 2gig ram for 2k
4) 9500GT for 5.5k. or 

1) AMD Phenom X4 9550 for 7k
2) Gigabyte 780G chipset based board for 4.5k
3) DDR2 2gig ram for 2k
4) gpu based on your budget

Unless you buy HD4850, Intel config will have performance edge but this card costs around 10k and it better suites AMD 780G chipset.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 23, 2008)

Go for 9600 GT rather than 8600GT.
+ If you can add more money ... Then HD 4850.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 23, 2008)

C2D is better.

Go for Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 + MSI P35 Neo-F + Transcend 2GB Generic 800MHz RAM + Palit 9600GSO Sonic 384MB GDDR3.

OR

C2D E8400 + Palit P35A + 2GB RAM + MSI 9600GT

The only deciding factor here is the Motherboard + GPU combo.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 23, 2008)

Abit IP35 E is now anEOL product and due to some recent changes with Abit , i mean ppl leaving abit and joining DFI and BIOSTAR , i really doubt the support on P35 series now..there are only few stocks of IP35E available which are LAST ones..  
get IP45 
or Biostar TP43D2A7
9600GT and E8400


----------



## realdan (Aug 25, 2008)

EOL...when i couldnt get it in some more obvious shop..i didnt dig into the shop that someone said..was worried about support..so decided to go for an asus p45 based one


----------



## tkin (Aug 27, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> C2D is better.
> 
> Go for Intel Core 2 Duo *E8400* + MSI P35 Neo-F + Transcend 2GB Generic 800MHz RAM + Palit 9600GSO Sonic 384MB GDDR3.
> 
> ...


How about C2D E8500?


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 28, 2008)

tkin said:


> How about C2D E8500?



it will cost 1k more ....but i think E8400 is fair enough ..and if he can spend more he should go for better mobo and GPU


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 28, 2008)

bro buy X4 if want to buy XFX8600GT so u can buy it now there is no problem with new stock over heating nd for good 4850 is best nd AMD save ur money in MOB.use this processor there is snappiness in AMD cpu.


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 2, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> go for
> E8400
> and save some money+ add some money and buy Hd 4850 if looking for good gaming else 9600gt.




y  U all saying that e8400 ---- did u guys ever saw the power of phenom on gaming ... check out the L3 CACHE intel does not have such technology ... l3 cache cannot be used for higher end application for gaming its massive to smooth playing E8400 is penryn tech ok ... look @ the fsb phenom 9550 has 1800 ... E8400 is 1333 .... now say ----- before saying check out the performance


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 2, 2008)

demonkingfromhell said:


> y  U all saying that e8400 ---- did u guys ever saw the power of phenom on gaming ... check out the L3 CACHE intel does not have such technology ... l3 cache cannot be used for higher end application for gaming its massive to smooth playing E8400 is penryn tech ok ... look @ the fsb phenom 9550 has 1800 ... E8400 is 1333 .... now say ----- before saying check out the performance



obviously u mistaken about E8400's performance ..just have a look it competes with phenom 9950 ....

look here 

*www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3344&p=15


----------



## toofan (Oct 2, 2008)

Even had a look at this one

*www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3344&p=11

poor baby!.

And one more thing Phenom is a quad core processor while 8400 is a core2duo.

You better check..........................


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

My 2 cents:

E7200 @ 5.4k or wait for E5200 @ 3.7k
MSI P43NEO-F @ 4.8k
2*1Gb DDR2 800MHz @ 2k
HD 4850 @ 9.2k or wait for HD 4830 @ 7k approx


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 2, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> obviously u mistaken about E8400's performance ..just have a look it competes with phenom 9950 ....
> 
> look here
> 
> *www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=3344&p=15




YA U GUYS RITE THEN CHECK HD 4850 IN ANANDTECH ,, THAT WEBSITE PROVED THAT 9800 GTX IS FAR MORE BETTER THAN HD 4850 ,, SO U BELIVE THAT ,,, ACTUALLY ,, MY FRIEND BOUGHT E8500 & ANOTHER ONE BOUGHT Q6600 ,,,,, WHEN COMPUTING E8500& Q6600 ,,, TAKE IT TO THE STRESS TEST FOR E8500,Q6600,AMD9550,AMD9750... FOR GAMING AMD9750 WILL BEAT ALL THE PROC SILENTLY .... I TESTED CAUSE MY FRIEND HAS HARDWARE SHOP IN THAT WE TESTED ,, THE EARLY PHENOM WAS BUG ,, DUE TO TDP ERRORS THEY  BENCHMARKED WITH THAT ,, THE BUG REMOVED AMD IS NOW MAKING A WELCOME WAYS AS THEY HAVE RELEASED ATI RADEON HD4850 .... WAIT & SEEK THE PERFORMANCE


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 2, 2008)

demonkingfromhell said:


> YA U GUYS RITE THEN CHECK HD 4850 IN ANANDTECH ,, THAT WEBSITE PROVED THAT 9800 GTX IS FAR MORE BETTER THAN HD 4850 ,, SO U BELIVE THAT ,,, ACTUALLY ,, MY FRIEND BOUGHT E8500 & ANOTHER ONE BOUGHT Q6600 ,,,,, WHEN COMPUTING E8500& Q6600 ,,, TAKE IT TO THE STRESS TEST FOR E8500,Q6600,AMD9550,AMD9750... FOR GAMING AMD9750 WILL BEAT ALL THE PROC SILENTLY .... I TESTED CAUSE MY FRIEND HAS HARDWARE SHOP IN THAT WE TESTED ,, THE EARLY PHENOM WAS BUG ,, DUE TO TDP ERRORS THEY  BENCHMARKED WITH THAT ,, THE BUG REMOVED AMD IS NOW MAKING A WELCOME WAYS AS THEY HAVE RELEASED ATI RADEON HD4850 .... WAIT & SEEK THE PERFORMANCE




obviously u think either u are very smart ...or u don't know anything about computing  ....

look here 

*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3341&p=14

and tell me where u see ..gtx beating HD4850 ......Hd4850 competes with 9800gtx+ ..and everybody knows all over the world except u i guess that ..9800gtx+ is different card than 9800gtx ..and performance in crysis is not everything ...cos a card should perform in more games ..too there are hell lot of games out there ...

publish ur benchmarks here ...if u are so sure ..even i can say anything about ...any comp component ...unless i have proof


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 2, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> obviously u think either u are very smart ...or u don't know anything about computing  ....
> 
> look here
> 
> ...




NOW U SEE ,,, OK ALL THE WEBSITE ARE NOT POSTING CORRECT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 2, 2008)

i can't see ur attachment anyway ....


----------



## demonkingfromhell (Oct 2, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> obviously u think either u are very smart ...or u don't know anything about computing  ....
> 
> look here
> 
> ...





ALL WE KNOW IS ONLY INTEL BASICALLY I TOO THOUGHT LIKE LIKE THAT BECAUSE IN INDIA ALL SPOKEN BY OTHER INTEL IS BEST ,,, SE SEEING IS NOT TRUTH PLEASE USE IT AND SEE THE RESULT PLEASE OK ,,, I REC'MND   AMD 9550 WITH INTEL Q6600 ,,, THEN U TELL THE ANSWER HONEST OK ,,,,



imgame2 said:


> i can't see ur attachment anyway ....





WAIT I LL POST CORRECTLY OK


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2008)

^^Type with Caps Lock Off.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Type with Caps Lock Off.




he is guy who thinks he is always right ...phew !! just doesn't want to listen  ....i m really irritated by this guy !


----------



## toofan (Oct 2, 2008)

Mr donkey--from--hell or what ever you are.

Crisis is coded in such a way that it supports the GFX Cards made by Nvdia.

Most of us wish that may AMD soon get his crown back which was lost due to C2Duo processors. But at present AMD's each and every processor is beaten by their counter parts from Intel.

9800GTX+ is around 13500.00 
HD4850 is around      9500.00

Difference of           4000.00

And for 4 thousand more if you get 3-5 fps more in one game or 2 then go and buy the 9800GTX yourself why  advice to others.

Hope you got the point. 
Rest you prove us we will believe you.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Type with Caps Lock Off.




by the way off the topic ..

u said somewhere that u get better FPS in crysis on XP (can't find the post now ..)  ..thats cos in all probability (unless u are using dx 10 from alky project or somethig similar ) game switches to DX 9 mode ..and DX9 will perform faster ...cos in DX 10 various intricate effects have to rendered which take more processing power ...

thats the reason of crysis or crysis warhead being faster on XP ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 2, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Mr donkey--from--hell or what ever you are.
> 
> Crisis is coded in such a way that it supports the GFX Cards made by Nvdia.
> 
> ...



DONT count me in to that 'most of'.



imgame2 said:


> by the way off the topic ..
> 
> u said somewhere that u get better FPS in crysis on XP (can't find the post now ..)  ..thats cos in all probability (unless u are using dx 10 from alky project or somethig similar ) game switches to DX 9 mode ..and DX9 will perform faster ...cos in DX 10 various intricate effects have to rendered which take more processing power ...
> 
> thats the reason of crysis or crysis warhead being faster on XP ...



Yup thats true. And there is hardly any good peice of hardware except GTX and HD48xx series that can run any game comfortably with all max in DX10. Software is lurking ahead than hardware this time.


----------



## toofan (Oct 3, 2008)

@kpower_mainia

Why dear?
I think you haven't seen the time when AMD rules the processor world. They were fast and cheap. Intel only has the hype not the performance. 
You must be a kid at that time.
You still are a sweet kid to me in terms of age (not in terms of knowledge).


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 3, 2008)

^^ I support you in this matter.

My first PC was AMD k6-II (back in '98 AFAIR) which was far better than P-II machine that time. Later I had Athlon XP (better than intel P4) and Athlon X2 (better than intel dual-core). 
It's core2duo where Intel beats AMD. 

I have bought C2DE8400 this time (first in my life with an Intel proccy) because Intel now has edge in price-performance ratio.

I'll stick to this config for 1 or 1.5 years. By that time I think AMD will again come on top. And remember, it's AMD whose products made, nvidia and Intel to lower their prices. 
Competetion makes consumer a winner.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 3, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> @kpower_mainia
> 
> Why dear?
> I think you haven't seen the time when AMD rules the processor world. They were fast and cheap. Intel only has the hype not the performance.
> ...



Mind tht, this guys pretty much a database of knowledge!!!!


And yes, i remember the days when Athlon XP, Opteron, Athlon X2 3xxx series used to kick Intel's arse(i was li'l then, but my brain was looming wid knowledge).



arijit_2404 said:


> ^^ I support you in this matter.
> 
> My first PC was AMD k6-II (back in '98 AFAIR) which was far better than P-II machine that time. Later I had Athlon XP (better than intel P4) and Athlon X2 (better than intel dual-core).
> It's core2duo where Intel beats AMD.
> ...



U're right, amd is still VFM and has kept with that role, see 9850s @ 8.5k(street).....??
although 9950s are still 10.5k


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> @kpower_mainia
> 
> Why dear?
> I think you haven't seen the time when AMD rules the processor world. They were fast and cheap. Intel only has the hype not the performance.
> ...



Yup, I know about the good old Athlon 64 days. And see dude I aint biased at all. I used to follow the flow of fanboyism a lot before (supporting NVIDIA/Intel even if they lost out in performance and VFM.) but not anymore. And at the end of the day, its us, the users who are gonna benifit from the tough competition between the two companies .


----------



## toofan (Oct 3, 2008)

100% right.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 3, 2008)

PX4 vs C2D - choice depends on task you have. For gaming and unitasking, get C2D. For hard multitasking and servers, get px4


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeh, Px4 9550 OC to 2.8Ghz or Px4 9850 OC to 3.5Ghz


----------



## acewin (Oct 4, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> @kpower_mainia
> 
> Why dear?
> I think you haven't seen the time when AMD rules the processor world. They were fast and cheap. Intel only has the hype not the performance.
> ...



well things are always same some here some there.
I have seen AMD working and I know of the time you are talking about toofan very well, beter performed AMDs gave more heat than intels.

You need to consider alot many points while benchmarking, review sites also say how and why and they also give the below note.
Currently AMDs are cooler than intel but performance wise weak. Mostly because of lower clock and there architecture. Phenom X4 are 4 core, intel 4 cores are costlier than AMD, and not all programs are optimized for 4 cores.

I am not into games much so I do not necessarliy need a faster clock but which runs more threads. Its just perspective. same is for quad core intel vs core2duo, as C2D performing than C2Q, litreally applications have not been developed more to run on multiple cores.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

But soon will^^jus add that to make ur post perfect


----------



## acewin (Oct 4, 2008)

Check this link, its little bit detailed review and why intel is better, beats phenoms in power cunsumtion and performance. *techreport.com/articles.x/14424

I need to keep my system on for very long times(almost half of the day), AMD though cheap would not suit for me.

yeah applications will soon come on to quads also(was putting my comments in short and comp cut it hence post did not merged), so if I buy my choice will be C2Q 9xxx series, mostly 9300/9400/9450, seriously waiting for price drop.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmm nice post, interesting


----------



## acewin (Oct 4, 2008)

yeah if not C2Q then E8400 proccy recommended by everyone is really the best buy.

Because computing in general terms will not go on multiple core, its just the real dedicatedly computing applications 
CADs and games(these just not depend on proccy power but also gpu).


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2008)

True......But aargh..for once I though Deneb was actually gonna make cake out of Intel..............


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 16, 2008)

arijit_2404 said:


> ^^ I support you in this matter.
> 
> My first PC was AMD k6-II (back in '98 AFAIR) which was far better than P-II machine that time. Later I had Athlon XP (better than intel P4) and Athlon X2 (better than intel dual-core).
> It's core2duo where Intel beats AMD.
> ...




u r right now AMD has invented the 45nm on quad cores with 6mb l3cache thats way too better than q6600/e8500/q9550 everything---------the processor will lauch in 2009 april-------- check out this

 *www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/356662-amd-phenom-45nm.html

I think AMD decided to kick some INTEL butt ------- i cant wait to see this -------- i just worried about the buyers from intel [core2quad6600]



And one more great news for the AMD fans that --------- AMD confirms that TLB error presented in the phenom 9500 & 9600 which are cleared it relaunched by 9550 & 9650

these bugs clear processor are clearly confirmed by the AMD last week and made the buyer to purchase without stress ------------- [but only thing is AMD should increase the clock speed on quads]-------- now its time for MEGAhard tasking



acewin said:


> Check this link, its little bit detailed review and why intel is better, beats phenoms in power cunsumtion and performance. *techreport.com/articles.x/14424
> 
> I need to keep my system on for very long times(almost half of the day), AMD though cheap would not suit for me.
> 
> yeah applications will soon come on to quads also(was putting my comments in short and comp cut it hence post did not merged), so if I buy my choice will be C2Q 9xxx series, mostly 9300/9400/9450, seriously waiting for price drop.




dont underestimate AMD i m using it ------- i use it in the stock clock speed of 2.2ghz i get same fps though intel core2quad6600 so dont get confuse --------- as the guys said ealier 

gaming/unitask----------------E8400/8500
multitsking/fullyloaded cpu-------------q6600/phenomx49550/x49750


----------



## hellgate (Oct 16, 2008)

currently own a E8400 which runs @ 4.05Ghz 24/7.getting a Phenom X4 9850 2day.lets see how it performs.and this time i'm getting a complete amd-ati solution (X4 9850 + MSI K9C2 FIH + HD 4870)


----------



## jetboy (Oct 16, 2008)

wat abt amd??? is X4 9550 better than E8400????

If you are on normal computing...then go for X4 9550...but for gaming E8400 is always better and will run lot cooler...

someone also told me that amd processor with amd mobo will work great with ati gpu's...but i dont think thats true....


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 16, 2008)

jetboy said:


> wat abt amd??? is X4 9550 better than E8400????
> 
> If you are on normal computing...then go for X4 9550...but for gaming E8400 is always better and will run lot cooler...
> 
> someone also told me that amd processor with amd mobo will work great with ati gpu's...but i dont think thats true....




i too saw in some website i forgot that which one it is -------- may be its true that ati hybrid crossfire works with amd to ati???

anyway its true or not im satisfied  with my phenom and the hd4850 i can play all games in 1280*1024 with all high ------------- i cant say intel is bad and amd is good ------------ by the way both the proc are doing good now a days but we should take the proc as we use 

like 

AMD athlonX2 ----------------->good proc for games and tasking
intel core2duo ----------------->better processing whole lot intel technology ,intel 
                                             started on building better gaming proc E8400/8500
                                              which made superb 45nm penryn blows out the games


AMD phenom X3 ---------------> i dont think the 3 cores support the widows

AMD phenomX4 ------------------>9550/9650/9750/9850 are not best but it is good 
                                                 for the hard multitasking and good gaming with 
                                                 L3 cache 

intel2quad ---------------------->6600  is also equal to AMD 9650/9750 Intel most 
                                              success quads ever sold out , the late release of phenoms would also be the reason for the sale ------


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 16, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> i too saw in some website i forgot that which one it is -------- may be its true that ati hybrid crossfire works with amd to ati???


what does that mean ?



> anyway its true or not im satisfied  with my phenom and the hd4850 i can play all games in 1280*1024 with all high ------------- i cant say intel is bad and amd is good ------------ by the way both the proc are doing good now a days but we should take the proc as we use


seeing ur other posts u don't look satisfied at all ......i m pretty much satisfied with my E7200 @ stock speed ..cos it can do everything and anything i can do ...


> like
> 
> AMD athlonX2 ----------------->good proc for games and tasking
> intel core2duo ----------------->better processing whole lot intel technology ,intel
> ...


AMD X2 and X3 and even X4 in some cases are no match for E8400/8500




> AMD phenom X3 ---------------> i dont think the 3 cores support the widows


who said that ?



> AMD phenomX4 ------------------>9550/9650/9750/9850 are not best but it is good
> for the hard multitasking and good gaming with
> L3 cache


hardly true for gaming ..they are not good for gaming ..and how many multitasking applications are u aware that are present in market today  ??? 



> intel2quad ---------------------->6600  is also equal to AMD 9650/9750 Intel most
> success quads ever sold out , the late release of phenoms would also be the reason for the sale -----


wrong intel core2Quad is much better architecture than phenom X4 ...

all in all i don't mean to sound like intel guy ...but AMD churned out some really great processors in the past ..but right now intel is better off with c2d and c2q architecture.

i would love see AMD pull out some miracle like HD series to fight with intel ....that will benefit users ..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 16, 2008)

^^actually, both of you missed one main point: In a Core2Duo VS Phenom war, the wins are never absolute. When you compare C2D E8400 to a similarly priced Phenom X4 9550, the former is better at gaming and often at unitasking because its optimised for that. But if you try to do lots of tasks at the same time, 9550 has the upper hand. E7200 may be again great at playing crysis, but if you try to run a 64bit virtual PC, write a DVD and game at the same time, Phenom X3 8650 wins (I am not comparing 8450 since its 1K cheaper).


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^actually, both of you missed one main point: In a Core2Duo VS Phenom war, the wins are never absolute. When you compare C2D E8400 to a similarly priced Phenom X4 9550, the former is better at gaming and often at unitasking because its optimised for that. But if you try to do lots of tasks at the same time, 9550 has the upper hand. E7200 may be again great at playing crysis, but if you try to run a 64bit virtual PC, write a DVD and game at the same time, Phenom X3 8650 wins (I am not comparing 8450 since its 1K cheaper).



^^ i totally agree with u 

but actually this guy is asking the questions about which one is better in gaming and 3d ...and these questions are scattered in various threads so i was assuming he is still asking about  better performing gaming CPU  ...thats all


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> what does that mean ?
> 
> seeing ur other posts u don't look satisfied at all ......i m pretty much satisfied with my E7200 @ stock speed ..cos it can do everything and anything i can do ...
> AMD X2 and X3 and even X4 in some cases are no match for E8400/8500
> ...


Excellent post, but I've read in some reviews that some multithreaded applications fail to recognise the third core in X3s and they perform like X2s.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 16, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> what does that mean ?
> 
> seeing ur other posts u don't look satisfied at all ......i m pretty much satisfied with my E7200 @ stock speed ..cos it can do everything and anything i can do ...
> AMD X2 and X3 and even X4 in some cases are no match for E8400/8500
> ...




hey i agree with u that AMDX4 9550 is not equal to c2q6600 -------- but only 10%-12% less performance than c2q6600

i know that intel is now ruling the proc world i think AMD will be sometimes -------- that ok

whats with that 3 cores i just saw in this threads only some one said that windows appl is not accessing 3 cores is it right or not ???????????????????



tkin said:


> Excellent post, but I've read in some reviews that some multithreaded applications fail to recognise the third core in X3s and they perform like X2s.




can u tell me hows ur bijili cabinet -------- i was deciding to get that now iam using i ball gamer casing its getting to hot -------- price of your of ur cabinet????


----------



## tkin (Oct 16, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> hey i agree with u that AMDX4 9550 is not equal to c2q6600 -------- but only 10%-12% less performance than c2q6600
> 
> i know that intel is now ruling the proc world i think AMD will be sometimes -------- that ok
> 
> ...


This cabinet is really great, there is one 120mm led intake fan in front which cools the HDDs upto a good extent, two 80mm side intake fans cool the VGA and CPU, option for adding 120mm rear exhaust fan.

Front IO panel has 4 USB ports and standard audio ports, and you can put any GFx card in it, my 9800GTX+, which is the longest card to date fits fine with 3" room to spare and upto 4 HDDs can still be added.

3 Optical drives can be added and one Floppy

One problem though, front audio connectors are a bit short. It doesn't reach my mobo audio header situated beside the bottom most cabinet expansion slot due to my GFx card blocking the way. But extension cords are available though.

Build quality is really good, and the entire front is perforated allowing good airflow. eg; my HDD maxes out at 37c, CPU at 55c @ full load, and GPU @ 67c @ full load.

Price is 1.6k(a 120mm rear exhaust fan @ 200/-)
So comes out as 1.8k.

This cabby is highly recommended.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks i can get this cabby tom --------- >


----------



## tkin (Oct 17, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> thanks i can get this cabby tom --------- >


Good Luck


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 17, 2008)

@imgame2

i too agree with u in all terms intel is now best in some of the proc = E8400/8500,q6600,q9XXX these are well performance processor other processor are moderate .

my second gaming rig is this check out

intel dualcore 3.44ghz
intel 945gntl mobo
xfx 7300 gs 512mb
2gb of ram
160gb of hard disk

i was hesitated with this rig i bought it 2 yrs back now i sold it for 6k----- 
i cant even play 2008 games in lower config --- if i play COD4 @ low settings it always restarts and GTA san andreas  thats my fav game i cant play that game in medium for god sake 

my third gaming rig is now i have i updated week ago with 25k

AMD X49550 -2.6ghz[OCed]
ASUS m3a78-em board [780g]chipset
palit hd 4850 
2 Gb ram
cooler master 600 watts extreme power

first i donot have palit hd 4850 for a week , so i played with my integerated graphics i was stunned the graphics outperformed the 7300/7600 gs geforce card i maxed out battlefield2 all high @ 1280*1024 there no flags at all superb , then i added hd 4850 , i completed 4 games crysis,COD4,GRID,COLLIN MCRAE DIRT with all maxed out in 1280*1024 never made anything medium the process speed was ultimate ---->thus the boot up is 7 sec for XP and 45 sec for vista ----->but the point is i switch on the computer for three days completely still i started CRYSIS on 3rd day the game plays as good as the computer newly boot up --->

i dint see any intel proc at performance now like E8400/8500 i ll truly buy that proc and ill check may be i can have two rigs for heavy hardcore gaming

*and one more thing in my place [COIMBATORE]*
*the vendors will never give the AMD proc , they always ask to buy only intel that too E4400/E7200 i dont y this vendors are doing this they probably sell the already taken intel proc ------> i asked for E8400 they told excess amount which is showed in online shop E8400 cost Rs9150* , *they tell AMD proc will not go for resale one vendor took 6000+X2 for 1.2k from my friend ,, i was much worried about that when i took AMD PHENOM , but the vendor told another thing  that , if i buy E4400/E7200 they take it for good price but if i buy E8400/8500/core2quad6600 they will take only for 2k if it used for one month *

*so only there is no ther way i bought AMD phenom 9550 for 7k  with sad.. the mobo features lot [asus m3a78-em]with HDMI it cost only Rs4250 with pcie*2  , i was happy because the future are tends with the multi core it seems so i keep this for a year then may be lot of changes happens ,,,,,

the same thing happens in all of your place ??? 
*


----------



## tallbeing (Oct 17, 2008)

demonkingfromhell said:


> y  U all saying that e8400 ---- did u guys ever saw the power of phenom on gaming ... check out the L3 CACHE intel does not have such technology ... l3 cache cannot be used for higher end application for gaming its massive to smooth playing E8400 is penryn tech ok ... look @ the fsb phenom 9550 has 1800 ... E8400 is 1333 .... now say ----- before saying check out the performance



Forgot about the multiplier thing: 1333*9 
Additionally all penryn processors runs cool: 45 NM architecture: Good for massive Overclocking 
Higher clock: Good Gaming (Current games does not utilize Quad cores efficiently, see the Crysis Video in You Tube with Queen of Quad Background Music)
What RAM is for system, cache is for processor. FSB speed is more important than L3 cache, its so small that no huge data can be stored there


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 17, 2008)

tallbeing said:


> Forgot about the multiplier thing: 1333*9
> Additionally all penryn processors runs cool: 45 NM architecture: Good for massive Overclocking
> Higher clock: Good Gaming (Current games does not utilize Quad cores efficiently, see the Crysis Video in You Tube with Queen of Quad Background Music)
> What RAM is for system, cache is for processor. FSB speed is more important than L3 cache, its so small that no huge data can be stored there




hey dont dig that [demonkingfromhell]  quote its outdated , but i go with him for some reason cause i too have same proc he has !!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## hellgate (Oct 17, 2008)

i must say that Phenom X4 9850 is not bad 4 gaming at all.i've benched Crysis Warhead with my E8400 @ 4.05GHz,HD 4850 and the diff is bout only 4-6fps.
now thats not much of a diff.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

^^cause crysis is higly cpu dependent too, a 3GHz C2D 7200 and a 4870X2, and a 4.2GHz C2D E7200 and a 4870X2, the performance jump is like 60fps in some games, but in CRYSIS< it becomes more if it has more cores.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 17, 2008)

@ ultimategpu cos u are comparing dual core with C2D is way much better than dual core ...u got to "feel" C2D before commenting  .....since everything u are saying is according to what u felt ...

and vendors are not giving away AMD cos of its heat issues ...they don't want to take headache ...intel is stable ..sell it and forget it ..its as simple as that for intel these days ...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

No, it'z true in case of CRYSIS, a 2.4GHz Q6600 will perform similar or a li'l worse than E8500, but when Q6600 @ 4GHz, a 4.5GHz E8500 cannot beat it in performance.

This isn't the case with most other games, where the E8500 @ 4.5GHz will be chuggin more frames.


----------



## tkin (Oct 19, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> No, it'z true in case of CRYSIS, a 2.4GHz Q6600 will perform similar or a li'l worse than E8500, but when Q6600 @ 4GHz, a 4.5GHz E8500 cannot beat it in performance.
> 
> This isn't the case with most other games, where the E8500 @ 4.5GHz will be chuggin more frames.


Crysis is definitely not quad core optimized, so 4.5GHz E8500 can beat 4GHz Q6600 easily, I actually saw a review in which E8500 OC comes in second place after the C2Extreme series in terms of gaming leaving the Q6600 far behind.

BTW:4GHz Q6600?? You need LN2 for sure or you'll have one fried CPU, I mean Q6600 max is 3.6GHz with really good cooling, and keep in mind its 65nm, so more heat, less OCing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 19, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> *and one more thing in my place [COIMBATORE]*
> *the vendors will never give the AMD proc , they always ask to buy only intel that too E4400/E7200 i dont y this vendors are doing this they probably sell the already taken intel proc ------> i asked for E8400 they told excess amount which is showed in online shop E8400 cost Rs9150* , *they tell AMD proc will not go for resale one vendor took 6000+X2 for 1.2k from my friend ,, i was much worried about that when i took AMD PHENOM , but the vendor told another thing  that , if i buy E4400/E7200 they take it for good price but if i buy E8400/8500/core2quad6600 they will take only for 2k if it used for one month *
> 
> *so only there is no ther way i bought AMD phenom 9550 for 7k  with sad.. the mobo features lot [asus m3a78-em]with HDMI it cost only Rs4250 with pcie*2  , i was happy because the future are tends with the multi core it seems so i keep this for a year then may be lot of changes happens ,,,,,
> ...


only an IDIOT would sell those parts at that cheap prices. those vendors are cheating you. don't sell to them. Why don't you just sell it to a friend, or offer it for sale on this forum ?


----------



## hellgate (Oct 19, 2008)

tkin said:


> BTW:4GHz Q6600?? You need LN2 for sure or you'll have one fried CPU, I mean Q6600 max is 3.6GHz with really good cooling, and keep in mind its 65nm, so more heat, less OCing.


 
nope u dont need LN2 4 taking the Q6600 to 4GHz.
i did manage to oc my Q6600 to 3.96GHz on air cooling (used a CM Hyper 48 cooler + a high speed table fan blowing cool air into the cabby).
this was done 4 benching purposes only.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 19, 2008)

tkin said:


> Crysis is definitely not quad core optimized, so 4.5GHz E8500 can beat 4GHz Q6600 easily, I actually saw a review in which E8500 OC comes in second place after the C2Extreme series in terms of gaming leaving the Q6600 far behind.
> 
> BTW:4GHz Q6600?? You need LN2 for sure or you'll have one fried CPU, I mean Q6600 max is 3.6GHz with really good cooling, and keep in mind its 65nm, so more heat, less OCing.



  Well yes I guess u r rite, but QCores do bebefit, or how wud the Q9450 and E8500 post same FRAMES? *www.guru3d.com/article/cpu-scaling-in-games-with-quad-core-processors/9


----------



## tkin (Oct 20, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Well yes I guess u r rite, but QCores do bebefit, or how wud the Q9450 and E8500 post same FRAMES? *www.guru3d.com/article/cpu-scaling-in-games-with-quad-core-processors/9


After a certain speed gaming is GPU bound, but look here;

*techgage.com/article/intel_core_2_duo_e8400_30ghz_-_wolfdale_arrives/10

*techgage.com/article/intel_core_2_duo_e8400_30ghz_-_wolfdale_arrives/9

From the article;
"Although CPUs are normally marketed to promote better gameplay, these graphs prove that most of the time, it's more of a GPU bottleneck, not the CPU. In this case, our $220 CPU didn't hold anything back from our gameplay here. The beefy 1600FSB QX9770 was the only CPU to show a real performance increase."

Get the picture??


----------



## hellgate (Oct 20, 2008)

its at the lower res (like 1024x768) that the cpu comes into play but as u raise the res to 1650x1080 and more,the cpu doesnt hinder much.here its the gpu which determines how much fps ur getting.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> only an IDIOT would sell those parts at that cheap prices. those vendors are cheating you. don't sell to them. Why don't you just sell it to a friend, or offer it for sale on this forum ?




can u help me ???

i just now dropped my PALIT hD 4850 gfx card from table , it fall down , the card works , but anything will happen , i play crysis warhead for one hour nothing happened ,, please i need help  was worried ????


----------



## hellgate (Oct 21, 2008)

hope u didnt break some part of the gfx card.
if its running fine like b4 then there sudnt be any issue.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 21, 2008)

hellgate said:


> hope u didnt break some part of the gfx card.
> if its running fine like b4 then there sudnt be any issue.



nothing happened to card but in the front the fixing steel , that only bend little , card still works , when i play crysis warhead now i got [ windows error message ] , that because of the card


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 21, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> can u help me ???
> 
> i just now dropped my PALIT hD 4850 gfx card from table , it fall down , the card works , but anything will happen , i play crysis warhead for one hour nothing happened ,, please i need help  was worried ????




Ouch, don't do anything just run it and see. well u did, and it's running, congos, u were successful in saving ur card


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

Did you insure your PC against accidents or something ?
OR, is physical damage covered under warranty service ?

If yes, you have an easier way out to fix your card.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Did you insure your PC against accidents or something ?
> OR, is physical damage covered under warranty service ?
> 
> If yes, you have an easier way out to fix your card.



thanks guys hearing from u i am just bit comfortable , but the card still do better , but i want to send it to warranty now ? or if anything happens only i should sent??


----------



## hellgate (Oct 22, 2008)

to rma the card u'll need to show some prob, now wat prob do u plan to show?
u just cant sent in a product 4 rma jlt.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 22, 2008)

hellgate said:


> to rma the card u'll need to show some prob, now wat prob do u plan to show?
> u just cant sent in a product 4 rma jlt.




ok , i have one more doubt , can i crossfire HD4850 with 4870???


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 22, 2008)

The HD4870 will perform like another HD4850, so not too much gain

Possibly a future driver update.........................


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 22, 2008)

ultimategpu said:


> ok , i have one more doubt , can i crossfire HD4850 with 4870???



yes u can ..its called mixed crossfire but it  performs as two HD4850 in crossfire ......but hopefully a driver update can work it out well ...

*www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...0-hd4850-crossfire-performance-review-10.html


----------

